# Old Wooden hand plane



## Polock2 (Jul 4, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me a old wooden plane that has a maker mark on the end that reads Sickels Sweet & Lyons, New York, and the number 20 on it. Its a jointer plane. Any Lumber Jocks out there have any ideas as to how old this plane is and what it might be worth??? I am trying to find information on it for him and thinking about buying it. Any help would be appreciated.

Jerome


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All I know is what I see on eBay, and old wooden planes don't seem to be worth very much. We'd love to see photos, though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

+2 on what Charlie said.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Agreed, probably not worth a lot of money.

HOWEVER, they make excellent users. I have several wood bodied planes and use them frequently. My wood bodied jointer sees the most action. Tune it up and put it to work, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Here is where most of my wood bodies end up. They are all restored, tuned and completely usable, but they look nice to.
(OK the 6' coopers plane is as found)


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Generally speaking, at our UK car boot sales / flea markets, wooden planes are commonplace at $4 to $8


----------



## Polock2 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Polock2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of the plane, it seems to be in pretty good shape. Needs to have the sole flatten and blade sharpened


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having one like that in my collection. I've seen similar ones going for around $20.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Your plane dates 1890-1897 - the years that Robert Sickels, Edwin S. Sweet, and Henry M. Lyon were in the plane making biz. All credit to AWP4 . They are not overly rare planes so it would be a good candidate for a user rehab, in my opinion.

As with many things, condition is king. Minty planes of even common makers will hit prices far higher than their fugly brethren. If its minty - be it wood, metal or transitional - its worth asking around.


----------

